# Thread Algae help



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Remove manually as much as you can, do a big water change, then spot treat with hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) you could also bump your excel dose up to 2x normal and also try lowering your photoperiod. Blacking out your tank will end up killing your plants long before it'll kill your algae, its like carpet bombing a city to kill one guy...


----------



## Profector (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks forgot all about the peroxide method. Someone was talking about it on the local fish club forum a couple of year ago. And I misspoke in the last post. I've actually worked my way up to about 2.5 times the recommended dose of Excel. 

The lights are on a twelve hour timer now. Perhaps cutting it to 10 for a week and then down to 8 after that if needed? 

You can't even see the stuff any more; every evening I spend a few minutes brushing the fine leaves and exposed roots getting every little bit off. But I've been down that path before. It looks like it's gone, but a few months later it come back. 

And yep, a big water change should help too. I've been exchanging about 13 of the 60 gallons weekly, but you're probably right, I bet something is building up in the tank. I know it isn't nitrates.. so maybe the phosphates? I don't have test for that one. 

Ha I just looked at my fish food and it says "Phosphorus: min 1%"


----------

